# is this salary enough for living in rotterdam and near buy



## vinaykumar2 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi All,

I am coming to rotterdam .I have offered salary as 78k+ holiday allowances+yearly bonus. 

How this package is. I am 8 year experienced IT professional. I would be joining as Application manager. I will live with my in rotterdam area with my wife in 1 or 2 room flat.How much will be the expense for couple

Can anyone throw light on how much I will get in hand in salary


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The Dutch tax authority has an impressive section in English on all aspects of taxation in the Netherlands: Individuals

There are also a couple of special programs for newly arrived foreigners, which you may or may not be eligible for. It depends on your exact circumstances. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

The salary is correct for your position (al though depends on how many people you manage... you could potentially get more), it will result in a net salary of 38153 per year, 3200 per month (you also get net travel expenses on top of this). Yes, the tax is probably one of the most vicious in the world. However, you should be aware that as an expat, you have right to get exception over the first 30%. It has some conditions, but don't forget to check this for yourself... you will save a lot of money.

Your housing will cost about 850-900 p/m.
Appartementen te huur in Rotterdam [funda]

You're obligated to get health insurance for your family (adults), about 90-110 per month (depending on which one you get).

Food cost me 500 p/m, but only because I only ate organic. In your case, considering Indian (making most food yourself), etc. I expect 250-300 food expenses p/m.

I think you will be left with 1400, after all expenses.


----------



## vinaykumar2 (Sep 1, 2012)

ExBat said:


> The salary is correct for your position (al though depends on how many people you manage... you could potentially get more), it will result in a net salary of 38153 per year, 3200 per month (you also get net travel expenses on top of this). Yes, the tax is probably one of the most vicious in the world. However, you should be aware that as an expat, you have right to get exception over the first 30%. It has some conditions, but don't forget to check this for yourself... you will save a lot of money.
> 
> Your housing will cost about 850-900 p/m.
> Appartementen te huur in Rotterdam [funda]
> ...


how u come with 3200 pm. I am assuming 30% ruling will also applicable.In my view I can get easily 4100pm as per tax calculator.Please correct , if m wrong

Dutch Income Tax Calculator


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry about that, you are right. I typed in my previous salary and it seems correct -50. So 3950 without the 30%.

Either way, with the 30% rule, you'll be living like a king in NL, so don't worry about it. Once that 30% runs out (after 10 years), you can move again.


----------

